# The Forgotten Forge (Eberron) (---FULL---)



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

I got a copy of the Eberron Campaing Setting a few weeks ago and liked it. In all my years of DMing I rarely used comercial campaign setting usually basing my campaign on my homebrew, but I really liked what I read, I saw a lot of stuff that were partly similar to my homebrew and some completly different. 

Anyway I think it's a very interesting setting that fits my style of DMing and would like to give it a try here in a pbp game before introducing my RL players. 

I am looking for 4 dedicated players that didn't already play the Eberron adventure path.

28 point buy, 3/4 full starting gold, any core class/feat/spell, any complete X class/feat/spell ( I don't have the complete arcane yet so you might have to help me a bit if you select anything from this book) any races of X, and UA class/race variant.

I am planning on having this game run for quite a while. I never dissapear without explaining why so I expect the same from the player. I understand that not everybody like my style or that people are busy with RL, as a full time working father of 1 boy and soon 2, I completly understand.

For those interested you can check my the other two Pbp game I am running Road to Vrux and Vengeance in Mornonas and you will see that I am quite dedicated to them. 

So anyone interested


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 19, 2004)

I have never tried any Eberron games, but would like to if you don't mind taking on a newbie.

I would like to try a Goliath from the Races of Stone, if you think it would fit in the setting, if not, then I can work on something else as well..


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

What class are you looking for. This adventure will start at first level and the Goliath has a +1 ecl so I will have to create a special 0th level class for such a character based on the class you want to play.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 19, 2004)

I see him as being sent down from the mountains to try to learn from those in the city, trying to see if they can be trusted for trading with now that the Wars are over. 

He would also be sent to learn their fighting styles and see if any were useful enough to teach to his people, so I would keep him as a Fighter to keep it simple. I was thinking we could use the 0 lvl rule from the DMG to scale it back until he reached his full 1st level.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

What about 8 hp +con bonus he would gain 2hp when reaching first level fighter
+0BAB would get it by reaching first
+1 fort save others at +0 he would gain another +1 fort at first. 
1 feat and would gain the other at first
all skill point as a fighter 1, nothing when he reaches first
simple and martial weapon profiencies and light, medium armor, gaining heavy at first.

What do you think.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm also a newbie to Eberron, but I'd like to play. I'm thinking thinking of playing a human ex-cyrian swashbuckler. (CW)
I somehow see a goliath being a problem in an eberron adventure path game because it assumes the PCs have already hooked up, and the goliath would probably cause trouble in the social aspects.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 19, 2004)

DarkMaster: I think it looks great to me, however, I didn't know that you all started off as a group in the adventure. If I need to switch it around to fit a theme I will, as I don't want to throw a cog in the machine right off of the bat.

I could just as easily make another char to make things easier...maybe a whisper gnome "tailor*" or something like that. 


As Garek of DS Nine was just as simple tailor, so would be my gnome..


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow.  This sounds cool.  DarkMaster is an awesome DM.  And Verbatim is one of the most compelling players on this board. 

I don't own Eberon, though, & I'm admittedly in too many games.  So have fun!  This one promises to be good.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 19, 2004)

DarkMaster, if you do not mind, I will just make a Whisper gnome rogue with a possible multiclass in his future. However, I will use the Profession (Tailor) and Craft (Leatherworking) as his reasons for being in the city, and since whisper gnomes carry a negative "stigma", he will try to pass himself off as one of his "normal" kin as much as possible.

Do you think that could fit in better than the goliath?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey DarkMaster... as you are currently playing in my game (and hopefully having fun), so would I love to play in your game if you'll have me.

How about a human ranger - dragonmarked member of House Tharashk?  Bounty Hunter type.  Thanx much!


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

Is the whisper gnome a +1 ECL? 

I never said that the goliath would not fit??? 

We can always find an explanation for him being in the city :bodyguard, mercenary, bouncer, construction worker Sharn seems to have massive building so they could hire people that aren't scared of heigth to build their massive towers, The list goes on.

I will try to respect as much as possible the setting but I will also add my own flavor to it. Since it's my first time in Eberron, I also expect the player to correct me when they realise that I go off track with the setting. That's why I decided to follow the adventure path, it will help me learn the setting.


----------



## Delemental (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm also interested in trying out Eberron, if you're willing to take on another PbP newbie.  I'm leaning toward a cleric of some sort, but being at work currently, I don't have the books with me to choose specifics in terms of race or divine patron (I'll likely go with a core race, though I'd like to peek at the Eberron races again to see if anything catches my fancy).

I pretty much check ENWorld every day, so I can promise that normally I'll be quite involved.  However, I will be out of town for Thanksgiving week (11/22 - 11/30), so if you want to start before then and this makes me ineligible, I understand.

In terms of my abilities as a player, obviously I don't have a PbP game I could refer you to.  The best I can do is my Story Hour, for the campaign I play in (I'm the wizard).

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=95303


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

D'oh looks full already, but put me down if anyone drops out. You know me... unless I am super sick I am here and can post LOTS 

Eberron is a great setting I have to admit. Really like it. Wizard would be cool 

oh and what is the Adventure Path? Is that in Dungeon? The ones set up now (I think the one in the rules book, and two others right? One is Shadows of somethinmg and the other has a Vampire in the titles. While I have the one in the main book I don't have the others)


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

Karl you are correct about the Adventure path.
I still have to read the one in the ECS so it might take a few days before I start.

Since from what I read on these boards the Wotc adventure path are usually made for an iconic party of four, the following players are in. 

Verbatim with the gnome rogue,
DEFCON 1 with the human ranger (warrior)
Delemental with a cleric
Karl Green with a wizard

Sorry Fuzzy, I decided to go with DEFCON 1 because of his track record. In my last game I got burned with a few new Enworld poster that completly dissapeared from the board after a few post. I know that might not be your case but ... I rather be on the safe side.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 19, 2004)

IIRC, Whisper Gnomes are standard level, they just have slightly different abilities than a standard gnome. There is a write-up on them at the WoTC site, and it didn't list them as a +1 ECL. However, I can double check the Races of Stone once I get in to make sure.

Thanks for the slot in the game, and I promise I will try to live up to Manz's high praise..


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

I will try too


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

Updated... I am pretty sure this is what I am going for  
I will add more history and stuff soon, but wanted to get some basics out there. Let me know what you think...



*Zanick Marcela* 'Zane' *Wizard/Diviner* 1; XP 0; HD 1d4+2; HP: 6; Init +2 (dex); SZ: Md; Spd 30ft; AC 12 (dex) 10 flat-footed; 12 touch; BAB/Grapple: +0/+0 Attack: +0 melee (staff 1d6 or dagger 1d4) or +2 range (crossbow 1d8 or dagger 1d4); AL: NG; SQ: spell casting [DC12 +level], familiar gives Alertness when within arm's reach, Scrip Scrolls;  SV: Fort: +2, Ref +2; Will+2; AP 5; Str 10, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 10 

*Skills:* Appraise +6, Concentration 4/+6, Decipher Script 4/+7, Knowledge (arcana) 4/+7 Knowledge (history) 4/+7, Spellcraft 4/+7, Search 2/+5 (when familiar is within arm's reach Listen +2, Spot +2)

*Feats:* Combat Casting, Research 

*Languages:*  Common, Auran, Draconic, Ignan

*Spell Casting:* Specialization: Divination (prohibited school -Necromancy); Spells per Day: Cantrips three +one divination; 1st level= two +one divination
Spellbook: Cantrips: All (but Necromancy); 1st level = Comprehend Language*, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, True Strike*  
* Divination spells

*Equipment:* _combat load_ {20lbs/light}: Quarterstaff (4lb), Dagger (1lb), Light Crossbow (4lb) with 10 bolts in quiver (1lb), Traveler's Outfit (5lb), Personal Spellbook (3lb), Spell component pouch (2lb) 
_total load_ {33lbs/light}: Backpack (2lb), Bedroll (5lb), Scroll Case (0.5lb), Ink vial (n/a), Inkpen [3] (n/a), Personal Notebook (1/2 size of Spellbook, 2/3 cost) (1.5lb), 3 days of Trail Rations (3lb), Waterskin (1lb)
*Encumbrance:* Light:  33lbs, Medium: 66lbs, Heavy: 100lbs
*Remaining Money:* 9gp 1sp cp

*Personality:* Zane is easy going and good natured. He is friendly to most people and curios about the world around him. He tends to think the best of people most of the time and 
.
*Description:* standing 5'6" and weighing in at 153lbs, Zane is a young human male of Aundair descent. Light blond hair and fair skinned, he is good looking and natured.  

*History:* Zane is from Aundair (the small town of Marketplace) and was an attended the Arcane Congress. Having recently graduated, he has traveled south by Lightning Rail to Sharn.

*Familiar:* 'Nicadema'; Tiny Animal Familiar (Raven); HD: 1d4; HP: 3; Init: +2 (dex); SZ: Tiny; Spd: 10ft (2 squ), fly 40ft (8 squ); AC: 15 (+2 size, +2 dex +1 familiar) touch 15, flat-footed 13; BAB/Grapple: +0/-13; Attacks: Claws +4 melee (1d2-5), Space/Reach: 2-1/2ft/0ft; SA: n/a; SQ: Low-light Vision; ALN: N; SV: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +2; Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 6   
Skills/Feats: Listen +3, Spot +5; Weapon Finesse
Familiar Qualities: can speak one language (Common), Alertness, Improved Evasion, Share spells, and Empathic link


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 20, 2004)

I was just reading the whisper gnome, in my opinion these guys are borderline +1 LA. 

But I will allow it  .


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 20, 2004)

I do like them alot once I got to thinking about the kind of char I could make with him, and it was one of the reason I gave up on the goliath and went with him. I would like to work something in where he is after someone in town, but knows at the moment, he is not strong enough, or skilled enough to go after him. However, to learn the town, he has taken a job as a tailor and leather worker and attributes his height and lankyness to his "elvish grandmother" on his father's side.

He will be focusing primarily on stealth and getting in and out of somewhere without being seen or heard. His skills with locks and traps will be minimal, but I will try to keep them high enough that he will be quasi-useful should that need arise.

I am already thinking long range for a PrC class for him, and think Invisible Blade from the Complete Warrior will fit into it well. I see at least two levels of fighters, for the Feats and hps, but after that, all rogue until the PrC time.

I will try to get the bare bones of his sheet posted here in a min, but wanted to share my "vision" of him so far to see what you all think.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

Hey - I'd love to jump in if I could play Greebol...  He was created for another Eberron game on the boards, but the game perished....  

*Link to Greebol: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1687659#post1687659*


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 20, 2004)

Sarath Jarek 
Male Whisper Gnome Rogue 1
Neutral Good

Str 10 (12-2) (+0) [4 pts]
Dex 16 (14+2) (+3) [6 pts]
Con 14 (12+2) (+2) [4 pts]
Int 14 (+2) [6 pts]
Wis 10 (+0) [2 pts]
Cha 12 (14-2) [6 pts]

Hit Points: 8
AC: 16, Touch: 13, Flat: 13
Init: +3 
BAB: +0, Grap +1
Speed: 30' 

(base 30, Light Load under 25 lbs, Light Armor)

Light Load under 25lb
Medium Load 36-50lb 
Heavy Load 51-75lb

Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +0

+1 Melee, Small Rapier, 1d4, 18-20/x2
+1 Melee, Small Dagger, 1d3, 19-20/x2
+4 Ranged, Small Light Crossbow, 1d6, 19-20/x2
+4 Ranged, Small Dagger, 1d3, 19-20/x2

Small, 3'10 tall, 39 lbs, 56 yrs old
Brown hair, Faded Blue eyes, Olive hued skin

Speaks Common, Terran, Elvish, Thieves' Cant

+5 Balance (2) 
+5 Bluff (4)
+4 Climb (4) 
+4 Craft (Leatherworking) (2)
+4 Decipher Script (2)
+5 Gather Information (4)
+17 Hide (4)
+4 Listen (2) 
+13 Move Silently (4)
+2 Profession (Tailor) (2)
+4 Search (2)
+4 Sense Motive (4)
+4 Spot (2)
+5 Tumble (2)

Feats
-Stealthy (+2 Bonus on Hide and Move Silently Checks). Even among his own people, Sarath is especially skilled in disappearing in the shadows and being as silent as a shadow.

Racename Traits
-base speed 30`
-Small Size: +1 size bonus to AC, +1 size bonus to attack rolls, +4 size bonus to Hide checks.
-Low Light Vision
-Darkvision 60'
-Weapon Familiarity: Gnome Hooked Hammers (Treated as Martial vs Exotic)
-+1 to attack rolls vs Goblinoids and Kobolds
-+4 Dodge Bonus to AC vs Giant Class creatures
-+4 Racial Bonus to Hide and Move Silently checks
-+2 Bonus to Spot and Listen checks
-May cast silence on self 1/day
-May cast ghost sound, mage hand, or message 1/day

Classname Abilities
-Proficient with all simple weapons, as well as the hand crossbow, rapier, shortbow and short sword.
-Proficient with all light armors.
-Sneak attack +1d6
-Trapfinding

History: Place holder for later

Current XP: 0

Personality: Place holder for later

Leather Armor (worn, 7lb wt) 
Peasant Outfit (worn, 1 lb wt)

Small Rapier (left hand, 1 lb wt) 
Small Light Crossbow w/20 bolts (right hip 8lb wt)
Small Dagger x2 (one in each boot 2 lb wt)
Belt pouch (around waist, .5wt) (44 gp inside)

Backpack (on back 1lb wt)
2 days rations (in pack 1lb wt)
Waterskin (in pack 2lb wt)
Thieves' Tools (in pack 1lb wt)


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 20, 2004)

Verbatim you forgot the -2 to STR


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 20, 2004)

Okay, here's the beginnings of my character, and I'm using the Urban Ranger variant from UA.

Pohl d'Velderan - Human Urban Ranger; Medium humanoid (human); HD 1d8+0; HP 8; Init +0; Spd 30'; AC 15, touch 11, flat 14 (chain shirt +4, Dex +1); Base Atk +1; Grp +4; Atk melee warhammer +4 (1d8+3/x3) or ranged shortbow +2 (1d6/x3); SA Favored Enemy (Emerald Claw +2); SQ wild empathy +0; AL N; SV Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +0;

*STR* 16 (10p.) +3
*DEX* 12 (4p.) +1
*CON* 10 (2p.) +0
*INT* 14 (6p.) +2
*WIS* 10 (4p.) +0
*CHA* 12 (2p.) +1

Skill Points 6 + 2 +1 x 4 = 36

*Skills - TOT - Ranks - Mods*
Gather Info +4 [3]
Hide +3 [4] (-2 armor)
Intimidate +4 [3] 
Know Geography +4 [2]
Know Local +6 [4]
Listen +4 [4]
Move Silent +3 [4] (-2 armor)
Search +8 [4] (+2 dragonmark)
Sense Motive +4 [4]
Spot +4 [4]

*Feats & Special Abilites:*
Favored Enemy - Emerald Claw +2
Urban Tracking
Favored In House
Least Dragonmark (locate object 1/day; +2 Search)

*History:*
House Tharashk has moved into positions of power through the continent because of their abilities to find things that people need... whether that be people or things.  The humans, orcs, and halforcs together have set up a guild of exceeding necessity in this day and age, and Pohl d'Velderan has been right there at the forefront of his family's expansion.  A young man of intellect and strength, Pohl grew up in the City of Towers in the warm confines of the House... fully expecting to be a success.  An only child, his parents (both dragonmarked members of the House as well) raised him with the expectation that he would be a strong, priviledged, and important member when he grew up.  Being raised with this incredibly strong support system, Pohl firmly believed in himself and his future.  Upon reaching adulthood, there was no one within the House that didn't believe he was destined for greatness... including and especially himself.

However, Pohl learned a very hard lesson once he left the warm, comforting grasp of his loving family and House Tharashk... people just don't like an arrogant, self-centered jerk.  This of course came as a shock to him, as his entire life he was looked upon as a shining star.  But now, without the glow of his parents to reflect his "greatness", he is considered nothing more than an obnoxious, self-congratulating, blowhard, but who (unfortunately) can in fact back up a lot of his self-serving claims.  As he himself says... "it's not bragging if you can back it up"... but that doesn't keep people from getting pissed at him.  But he deals with it with a smile and a condescending nod, because after all... lesser people _should_ be jealous of him.  It's only human nature.

Pohl specializes in tracking down other people... and he works hard as a bounty hunter for House Tharashk.  If you need someone found, you could do worse by hiring him.  He has spent his entire life in Sharn, learning the streets and wards like the "back of his hand" (or so he claims), and is always ready to take a job when it is offered to him.  He knows it's just a matter of time before he steps into a place of importance within the House, and he looks forward to the day when his name is known throughout the city.

*Appearance:*
Pohl is tall and bulky, with muscles that lack definition but have a lot of mass.  His parents claim his arms and thighs are like treetrunks, and Pohl will back up those statements.  His blond hair is cut very short, his skin is tan and smooth, and his face has a ruggedness that does not instantly scream out "gorgeous", but many a young girl has swooned at the sight of him.  His dragonmark is prominent on his left forearm, and he makes every effort to keep his arm open so that everyone he meets will see it.  His dress is very stylish of the times, and he makes sure to keep his chain shirt sparkling and clean.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 20, 2004)

I forgot to list it was 12-2 when I was copying it from my notebook..sorry about that.

What did you think of my concept for brining him in the city? I was wondering, as I would like to get working on his history once you give me the green light and I can pick your brain for a few more details..

Does his stats look alright otherwise?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

Updated Zane and will add some more history later... I always forget how hard it is to play a 1st level wizard


----------



## Ashy (Nov 21, 2004)

DarkMaster, what did you think about letting Greebol in?


----------



## Delemental (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow, I feel like a slacker...

Unfortunately, the quiet, relaxing weekend when I would have plenty of time to browse the Eberron book and put together a character has failed to materialize.  And with a Thanksgiving trip looming, I think I may not be able to get a character submitted for about a week.

Great first impression I'm making, isn't it?   :\ 

Seriously, I understand how frustrating it can be to wait for one person to get their act together on these sort of things.  DarkMaster, Verbatim, DEFCON, and Karl - if you're patient, I promise I will do my best to be diligent (like I said before, I check this site at least once a day on average).  However, if you decide that it's not worth the wait... I understand that too.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 21, 2004)

Ashy I was looking for 1st level characters and I already found 4 players. Sorry

Delemental, take your time. The next two weeks will be quite busy for me (I will still try to find some time to post everyday but ...  )

DEFCON 1 no problem with the urban ranger, I have a small house rule for it. No animal empathy, Everytime he gain a new favored enemy he can add a CHA based skill to his class skill (except use magic device). I also prefer if you choose an organisation as a favored enemy than a race. What do you think of that?

Verbatim it's a cool concept, but since I follow the adventure path It might be hard for me to allow your character to expand his concept. I will try to do my best.
I had a hard time beleiving that +17 hide, I had to recompute it a few times.
Go ahead ask me all the question you want. 

Karl yours too look fine

I am a but in a rush I will continue the discussion later. During the weekend my time on the internet is very limited.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey DarkMaster - no problems on the Animal Emp for new CHA class skill swap, that works for me.  Does that mean I should select another new skill right now off the bat because of my 1st level Favored Enemy slot, or did you mean on all subsequent Favored Enemiy gains?

As far as selecting an organization rather than a creature type... that's fine.  I'll go with the Emerald Claw then.  I'll get history / appearance and such done probably starting Monday.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 21, 2004)

> DarkMaster, what did you think about letting Greebol in?




Man Ashy, we've could have played that very adventure path with Sebastian O as DM if you wouldn't have dropped out ;(


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 21, 2004)

DEFCON 1 you can choose one CHA skill extra at first.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah, when I first added it up myself, I was like "Holy poop on a stick Batman..." I am thinking that I will definately be the one on lookout for the group if we ever need to tail or spy on anyone.

What city are we starting in? Once I get that info, I can look into the write-up on the city and go from there. I just want to drop a little spin into his past, but even if it doesn't ever come into play, I will still leave the points in those random skills. Who knows, there may come a time when my skills with needle and thread will come in handy..


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 22, 2004)

As all might have guessed already, it will be set in Sharn (at least the first part).


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 22, 2004)

Verbatim, that is perfectly fine. The more the players give me, the more I can give them back.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2004)

Schweet...I will start reading up on Sharn in the book to see if there is anything that I think I might can work in. I see him as being in the city for at least a year establishing himself as a tradesman, and doing his other "deeds" when the lights are out and the streets are a bit less populated.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 22, 2004)

Another thing, DEFCON 1 Even if you don't put any skill point in it, I still need to know which skill you choose. 

I know from your game that you like to have the players roll their dices, I actually don't like it as a player and as a DM.

You give me your modifier and I will roll the dices. Is that Ok?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 22, 2004)

Verbatim I Just taught about this. In Eberron there is a spell for craftsman allowing them produce their goods quicker. Can you look at the mechanic of it and see if your rogue/tailor could cast it?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Ashy I was looking for 1st level characters and I already found 4 players. Sorry




No prob - thanks.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Man Ashy, we've could have played that very adventure path with Sebastian O as DM if you wouldn't have dropped out ;(




Yea, but he would not let me play Greebol - I really want to play him...


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Verbatim I Just taught about this. In Eberron there is a spell for craftsman allowing them produce their goods quicker. Can you look at the mechanic of it and see if your rogue/tailor could cast it?




It is a 1st level spell called Magecraft, and unless I take a level in Wizard, I don't think I will be able to. In a Dragon Magazine that came out a little while ago, there was a cantrip called "Resize" that let you shrink/enlarge clothing up or down one size. There is also the cantrip Mending that lets you repair items such as torn shirts, packs, etc. They also would require a little training in the arcane arts to pull it off. 

That being said, I think in one of the Forgotten Realms books that allowed you to be able to cast x number of cantrips each day. I could take that feat and get access to those minor repair cantrips and it would anchor my story in somewhat better. It would be a total RP feat, but I would not be adverse to taking it to make a better story..


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 22, 2004)

Added Intimidate to my list of skills and removed ranks from my two Knowledges to give me ranks in it.

And no problems DarkMaster on rolling you rolling the dice.  Whatever works best for you.  I'm easy.

History and appearance will hopefully be going up this afternoon.  And speaking of that... DarkMaster are you going to set up a Rogue's Gallery thread for our character sheets, or just keep them on this thread here?  Just curious.  Thanx!


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes but I don't want any discussion about the character there, so I will create it once the character are finalised.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 22, 2004)

Verbatim, I am not sure it's a good idea to burn your only feat on such a thing. 

Maybe you could have an professional wizard/tailor assistant casting it for you. I can't remember the exact name of those professional wizard, think there is a new npc class in the ECS for them. 

You can decide wether or not this guy is aware of your true activities, but he wouldn't directly participate in them. He could be from the house that provide magic services if you want (bear with me I don't have my book and not always very good at remembering names).

Please notes that these are simply suggestions, feel free to ignore them.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 23, 2004)

Delemental, are you still in or I should start looking for someone else? I am really looking to start this up.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 23, 2004)

DarkMaster: I just picked up the Sharn: City of Towers book yesterday, and I am about to start pouring into it as soon as I hit send, but there are five different Thieves Guild organizations in the city. I was thinking of making one of them be the object of his dislike/vow of revenge against and going from there.

What do you think?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 23, 2004)

DarkMaster, don't forget that on Page 2 (submitted this past Saturday on 11/20) Delemental said that he might not be able to get his character up for about a week because his weekend was shot and that he was taking a Thanksgiving trip.  You also then said it was no problem and for him to take his time because your next two weeks were busy as well.

Just wanted to remind you of this fact, cause I think Delemental is expecting to be able to create a character over this holiday weekend so that it's ready to start next week.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 23, 2004)

True, I don't know why I was under the impression that he was supposed to do it this weekend. 

Ok then I will have to be patient.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 23, 2004)

And just fyi... Pohl's history and appearance are up and done in the character sheet.  So I'm all set.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 24, 2004)

DarkMaster: After pouring through the book last night and this morning, I have come to the conclusion that it will be pretty hard to work my character into hunting an organization, but maybe not hunting a person per se. As Sharn is a big place, and the book really does a good job in stressing how diversified a city it is, perhaps he could be working on trying to bring down a minor noble in one of the houses. The house (insert any here and it works for me) had entered the yearly flying contest as had Sarath's brother. The noble managed to smuggle into the contest a poisoned bolt and shot Sarath in the back, as crossbows are an allowed weapon in the contest. Sarath watched his brother fall from the mount and as it was ruled the fall killed him, the Watch did not check to see if foul play was involved, especially since Sarath could not afford to pay for any clerical or magical services. Swearing revenge somehow, someday, Sarath managed to locate the rival to the house (again insert clan x here) and offered his services. When they asked what he could do, he simply said "Whatever I need to...". Since then, he has been working with a guild mage owned by the house sewing items for enchantment by the mage and practicing on his other skills, waiting for the chance to start gaining his revenge on the noble who killed his brother.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 26, 2004)

BTW sorry for the slow posting I am currently moving and taking a course at work so my internet will be extremely limited for the rest of the week. My provider cut my internet 5 days too early and mess up with the normal phone. The noise prevent my dial up to work so no internet from home either. 

Next week things should slowly starts to go back to normal.


----------



## Delemental (Nov 28, 2004)

*I'm back!  And, as promised...*

Tai – Female Changeling Cleric of Boldrei

Medium humanoid (shapechanger)
Hit Points: 9
Initiative: +0
Speed: 20 (Base 30, Medium load)
AC: 14 (studded leather +3, buckler +1); touch 10; flat 14
BAB: +0 (Grapple +0)
Attacks: melee shortspear +0 (1d6/x2) or melee dagger +0 (1d4/19-20 x2) or ranged sling +0 (1d4/x2
Alignment: Neutral Good

*ATTRIBUTES* (28 point buy)
STR 10 (+0)   [2]
DEX 10 (+0)   [2]
CON 12 (+1)   [4]
INT 12 (+1)   [4]
WIS 16 (+3)   [10]
CHA 14 (+2)   [6]

*SAVES*
Fortitude +3 (base +2, CON +1)
Reflex +0 (base +0, DEX +0)
Will +5 (base +2, WIS +3)

Special: +2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects.

*SKILLS* (Total points at 1st level: (2+1) x4 = 12) 
Appraise +1 (INT +1)
Balance –2 (DEX +0, armor check –2)
Bluff +4 (CHA +2, racial +2)
Climb –2 (STR +0, armor check –2)
Concentration +1 (CON +1)
Craft (Drawing) +2 (INT +1, ranks +1)
Craft (Other) +1 (INT +1)
Diplomacy +7 (CHA +2, ranks +3, domain +2)
Disguise +2 (CHA +2) (+10 circumstance bonus when using Minor Change Shape ability)
Escape Artist –2 (DEX +0, armor check –2)
Forgery +1 (INT +1)
Gather Information +2 (CHA +2)
Heal +8 (WIS +3, ranks +3, feat +2)
Hide –2 (DEX +0, armor check –2)
Intimidate +4 (CHA +2, racial +2)
Jump –2 (STR +0, armor check –2)
Knowledge (religion) +2 (INT +1, ranks +1)
Listen +3 (WIS +3)
Move Silently –2 (DEX +0, armor check –2)
Perform +2 (CHA +2)
Profession (Cook) +4 (WIS +3, ranks +1)
Ride +0 (DEX +0)
Search +1 (INT +1)
Sense Motive +5 (WIS +3, racial +2)
Speak Language 2 ranks (Dwarven, Halfling)
Spellcraft +2 (INT +1, ranks +1)
Spot +3 (WIS +3)
Survival +5 (WIS +3, feat +2)
Swim –4 (STR +0, armor check –4)
Use Rope +0 (DEX +0)

*FEATS & SPECIAL ABILITIES*
*Self-Sufficient*: +2 bonus to Heal and Survival checks
*Natural Linguist*: Changelings have Speak Language as a class skill
*Minor Change Shape (Su)*: Can alter appearance, but not possessions, as if using a _disguise self_ spell as a full-round action
*Turn Undead*: Can attempt to turn undead 5 times per day
*Languages*: Common, Elven, Dwarven, Halfling

*DIVINE MAGIC*
*Deity*: Boldrei (LG Goddess of Community and Hearth)
*Domain*: Community (use _calm emotions_ as a spell-like ability once/day; +2 competence bonus to Diplomacy checks)
*Domain*: Protection (as a standard action, generate a protective ward once/day that gives recipient a resistance bonus equal to cleric level to next saving throw – lasts one hour or until used)
*Spells Per Day*: 3 0-level, 2 1st-level +1 1st-level domain (_bless _or _sanctuary_)

*EQUIPMENT*
Medium Shortspear (1gp, 3 lb)
Medium dagger (2 gp, 1 lb)
Medium sling (0 gp, 0 lb)
10 sling bullets (1 sp, 5 lb)
Studded leather armor (25 gp, 20 lb)
Buckler (15 gp, 5 lb)
* Backpack (2 gp, 2 lb)
* Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lb)
* Blanket, winter (5 sp, 3 lb)
* Candles, 10 (1 sp, 0 lb)
Identification papers, standard (2 gp, 0 lb)
* Parchment, 10 sheets (2 gp, 0 lb)
* Map case (1 gp, 0.5 lb)
* Soap (5 sp, 1 lb)
* Waterskins, 2 (2 gp, 8 lb)
* Flint and Steel (1 gp, 0 lb)
* Healer’s Kit (50 gp, 1 lb)
Spell Component Pouch (5 gp, 2 lb)
Traveler’s Outfit (0 gp, 0 lb) (first outfit is free and does not count against total weight)
* Cleric’s Vestments (5 gp, 6 lb)
Holy Symbol, wood (1 gp, 0 lb)
Belt Pouch (1 gp, 0.5 lb)

*Total Equipment Value*: 116.3 gp
*Total Equipment Weight*: 63 pounds (Medium load)
_(Items marked with an asterisk (*) are carried in Tai’s backpack.  In combat, Tai will usually drop this as a free action in the first round, putting her carried weight at 36.5 pounds, which is still a Medium load, but keeps her well below her Heavy threshold at 67 pounds, which will be important as Kai starts carrying other items on her person)_

*Money Carried*: 3 gp, 6 sp, 10 cp
_(The total for equipment and money carried is 120 gp, which is short of the 150 the character would normally have.  Because of her nature, I have assumed that Tai has given away the remaining 30 gp to those in need over time.)_


*HISTORY*
Tai was born the only daughter of two changeling parents, both of whom lived in Sharn, and neither of whom seemed particularly thrilled at the idea of raising a daughter.  The reasons for this became clear when Tai was eight, when her parents were caught by a master inquisitive and were accused of espionage against House Cannith.  Her parents were not shy in blaming the responsibility of parenthood for the lapse in their professional judgment that led to their capture.  After the trial and imprisonment of her parents, the officials of Sharn were content to simply kick young Tai out into the streets to the fate one would expect for a changeling orphan girl.  But instead, a wandering half-elven priest of Boldrei named Nataniel Juntari took the girl under his wing.  The two traveled together for the next ten years, wandering through the small towns and villages of Breland offering their aid.  Nataniel taught Tai about Boldrei and what she symbolized for the people of Khorvaire.  He also encouraged her undeveloped artistic talents.  Less directly, Tai learned other skills while with Nataniel; how to live off the land, how to cook, and how to get along with others despite the disadvantage her race presented.  She found herself desiring what Boldrei offered, the very things so often denied to changelings; acceptance and inclusion.

When she turned 18, Nataniel formally indoctrinated Tai into the faith.  He also set her out on her own, to lead the same life he had; as a wandering cleric, traveling from town to town to offer help.  Tai spent the next four years leading this life, often encountering prejudice due to her race but sometimes able to overcome it with the skills she could offer in healing and other divine aids.  She did not plan to return to Sharn, as she saw little need for her abilities in such a large city, but recently she received word that her father had been killed while spying on a local noble from House Tharashk, and her mother had disappeared.  Tai returned to Sharn to pay her respects to her dead father, despite his treatment of her as a child, and has decided to stay for a short while, recognizing that her unfamiliarity with the workings of large cities is a shortcoming that could put her at a disadvantage in the future.

*APPEARANCE*
Tai is 23 years old.  She stands 5’ 4” tall, and weighs 123 pounds.  In her natural state, she has the typical gray-tone skin and white eyes of her race.  Her hair is a very pale blonde, and usually braided down her back.  She wears simple, nondescript traveler’s clothes, and carries her shortspear like a walking stick.  Physically she is somewhat attractive; not the obvious sort of beauty that draws stares, but the more subtle kind that one only notices when you have been around a person for a while.  Tai wants to live a life that does not reinforce the typical stereotypes of her race; she tries to remain honest, and friendly, and helpful.  Still, she is sorely tempted to resort to her shape-changing abilities at times, especially when encountering heavy prejudice.  Though she does not relish combat, she is aware that part of her duty as a priestess of Boldrei is to sometimes defend a community, and thus will fight if needed.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 29, 2004)

Good everybody seems ok, If you don't mind I might delay a bit further because of my move. I'd rather start when I am ready and keep the game running then starting to fast and drop it. 

I will aim to start it towards the end of the week. 

 Delemental I only counted 10 skills rank am I wrong?


----------



## Delemental (Nov 29, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Good everybody seems ok, If you don't mind I might delay a bit further because of my move. I'd rather start when I am ready and keep the game running then starting to fast and drop it.
> 
> I will aim to start it towards the end of the week.
> 
> Delemental I only counted 10 skills rank am I wrong?





Gee, like _I'm_ going to complain about someone wanting more time.   

You probably missed the 2 ranks in Speak Language.  Here's the full list:

Craft (Drawing) 1 rank
Diplomacy 3 ranks
Heal 3 ranks
Knowledge (religion) 1 rank
Profession (cook) 1 rank
Speak Language 2 ranks
Spellcraft 1 rank

Question for you.  How do you plan to handle Action Points, if at all?  Since you're running the adventure path, I assume the authors scaled the encounters therein with the action point system in mind.  However, I can also see the system as being somewhat difficult to manage in a PbP.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry I forgot to mention that I want to use the action point system, so each of you has 5 action points. Why are you saying it can be difficult to manage them in a Pbp game. (I never used action points so I might be missing something)


----------



## Delemental (Nov 30, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Sorry I forgot to mention that I want to use the action point system, so each of you has 5 action points. Why are you saying it can be difficult to manage them in a Pbp game. (I never used action points so I might be missing something)




The rules for action points state that you have to declare their use after a d20 roll has been made, but before you know the results.  That's a bit tricky in PbP, especially since you're rolling the dice for us.  As players we won't have the opportunity to see the roll and decide whether or not to use the point before the result of that roll is applied.  Unless you wanted to resolved every situation like this:



> Player (post #1): I attack the BBEG!
> 
> DM (post #2): Your attack roll is a 12.
> 
> ...




A bit tedious, yes?

Perhaps a compromise might be that as players, if we're in a situation where we think we might want to spend an action point, we have to give you a criteria for when we'll use the point.  Something like "if I roll less than 15" or "if I roll between 8 and 13" or "I use the point regardless of the d20 roll".  So the above exchange would go more like this:



> Player (post #1): I attack the BBEG!  I'll use an Action Point if I roll between a 10 and 15 on the attack.
> 
> DM (post #2): You roll a 12, and then a 4 on the action dice for 16, which hits.
> 
> ...




Thoughts?  Alternatives?  Improvements?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 30, 2004)

I see.... Maybe we could use something like 


			
				sample IC said:
			
		

> I will try to influence the angry crowd charging on us
> 
> OOC Diplomacy +8 <10-14>



adding the <> would indicate that you would consider using an action point for that range of results.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 30, 2004)

You can post your character here 

Player for my Eberron campaign


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 1, 2004)

My character's set up in the Rogue's Gallery.  Ready when you are.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 3, 2004)

Ok I think that I might be able to start this weekend. Do you know if I am allowed to post the written boxes of the modules on those boards. If not I will have to adapt them, but it would make my life easier if I could simply retype them.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 4, 2004)

Ok here is the IC Thread

The Forgotten Forge

I am ready to start but I need to find a way to begin all this. I am too tired tonight to think straight and nothing good comes out of my brain. I will sleep on it.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 4, 2004)

posted Zane... no problem about tonight... I am sleepy myself just trying to catch up with mail before going to be bed (my I am lame... Friday night and my wife and I are ready for bed... and by that I mean sleep nothing more )

Oh I just picked up Sharn: City of Towers today from my FFG... it sure is pretty and looks cool


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 5, 2004)

Posted Sareth...I haven't been able to hammer out his history, not to the degree I would like it, so for now, he will be new to Sharn and looking for lodging and quarters under the guise of "a simple tailor".

Sometimes simplicity is best..


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 5, 2004)

As far as quoting the box goes, I have seen alot of people basically write it word for word. Since you aren't trying to make money off of this game and we all buy the gaming materials that they offer, I doubt they have a prob with it.

So, with my two coppers, I'd say you are safe..


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 5, 2004)

It has just begun


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 5, 2004)

Keep up the good work . I didn't went too deep for this begining but it should allow us to begin quickly the adventure path.


----------



## carhesl (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello,

I have never played PbP but would love to try it. If this game isn't full already I will play any character the Gamemaster suggests.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry the game is full


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 27, 2004)

I am waiting for Verbatim answer to continue.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 28, 2004)

Posted...and just posted again...

Let the tailoring begin..


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 5, 2005)

Verbatim there is a part in post 82 of the IC thread for Sareth.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 5, 2005)

Just saw a post from Verbatim. He seems to have RL issue and won't be able to post anymore. 

So I am now looking for a new rogue or someone to play Sareth.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'll do either.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 5, 2005)

Up to you really. Read the IC thread and Sareth in the rogue gallery and let me know.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 6, 2005)

Grechen
Female Shifter Rogue 1
Chaotic Neutral

Str 8 (-1) [0 pts]
Dex 20 {18+2} (+5) [16 pts]
Con 14 (+2) [6 pts]
Int 12 {14-2} (+1) [6 pts]
Wis 8 (-1) [0 pts]
Cha 6 {8-2} (-2) [0 pts]

Hit Points: 8
AC: 17, Touch: 15, Flat: 12
Init: +5
BAB: +0, Grap -1
Speed: 30' 

(base 30, Light Load under 26 lbs, Light Armor)

Light Load under 26lb
Medium Load 27-53lb 
Heavy Load 54-80lb

Fort +2, Ref +7, Will -1

-1 Melee, Short Sword, 1d6-1, 19-20/x2
+5 Ranged, Dart, 1d4-1, 20/x2, 20 feet

Medium, 5'9 tall, 120 lbs, 21 yrs old
Dark Brown hair, Brown eyes, Brown skin

Speaks Common

+11 Balance (4)
+5 Climb (4)
+5 Disable Device (4)
+7 Escape Artist (2)
+9 Hide (4)
+3 Jump (2)
+7 Move Silently (2)
+9 Open Lock (4)
+5 Search (4)
+9 Sleight of Hand (4)
+7 Tumble (2)

Feats
-Cliffwalk Elite: Climb speed increases by 10 feet while shifting

Racename Traits
-Base speed 30`
-Medium
-Shifting (Su): once per day; lasts for 6 rounds
-Cliffwalk (Su): gain +2 Dexterity and has a climb speed of 20 feet while shifting (30 feet with feat)
-Low Light Vision
-+2 Racial Bonus to Balance, Climb, and Jump checks

Classname Abilities
-Proficient with all simple weapons, as well as the hand crossbow, rapier, shortbow and short sword
-Proficient with all light armors
-Sneak attack +1d6
-Trapfinding

Leather Armor (worn, 15 lb wt, 10 gp)
Peasant Outfit (worn, 2 lb wt, 0 gp)

Short Sword (right side, 2 lb wt, 10 gp)
Belt pouch 1 (around waist, 0.5 lb wt, 1 gp)
Belt pouch 2 (around waist, 0.5 lb wt, 1 gp) (24 gp inside)

Darts (8) (in pouch 1, 4 lb wt, 4 gp)
Masterwork Thieves' Tools (in pouch 2, 2 lb wt, 100 gp)

Personality:
Grechen tends to be very reserved. Where most might describe something in great detail, she will use as few words as possible. She also tends to be aloof, keeping to herself. She has only a few good friends and they know to stay clear of her most of the time.

Background:
A few months ago this young shifter found herself in the care of an elderly benefactor. She could not remember how she had gotten there. Heck, she couldn't even remember her own name. The man told her that he had found her beaten and near death just a week earlier. He had nursed her back to health. He chose to call her Grechen in honor of his deceased wife. Since she couldn't remember her own name and then man had been kind to her, she adopted the name as her own. The man, Riktor, told her that she was in SHarn and that he was a member of House Canith. He would check to see if she could join the house as well.

Now at the present, Grechen is now a very young light headed apprentice in House Canith. Over the last few months she has tried several different professions but it seems she is not meant for such skills. She has, however, shown great skill in the art of thievery. Although such skills are not normally a part of House Canith, they have proven to be quite helpful on certain occasions. She has earned a reputation as a trouble shooter for the house and is used on occasion in that respect. Meanwhile she continues to try new professions in hopes that one will appeal to her.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 6, 2005)

Ok she is in. One last condition I would appreciate if you can post at least 3-4 times a week.

Create a background around the fact that she is a very young ligth headed (wis 8)apprentice in House Canith I will then take care of the rest. 

Because it's a begining I will give her Sareth share of XP, if the others don't mind.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 9, 2005)

Delemental, you can safely assume that there won't be any ninja bursting out the door.....

That's why I don't like pre-done module, it's difficult not to follow the written path, and I hate to railroad. I really want to try these modules so I will try to respect them as much as possible.

If I didn't constraint myself not to give XP outside of what is written things could have become a bit more interesting in the Sleeping Snake. 

Still the Forgotten forge seems interesting as written, so we will see.


----------



## Delemental (Jan 9, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Delemental, you can safely assume that there won't be any ninja bursting out the door.....
> 
> That's why I don't like pre-done module, it's difficult not to follow the written path, and I hate to railroad. I really want to try these modules so I will try to respect them as much as possible.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I think that with all the activity in the tavern, we were all a little hesitant to move too far along in case something else happened.  I just decided to take a chance and get us to the point where we can say "The note says to go there? We go there."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 9, 2005)

Ops sorry there DM I thought there was more to the note for some reason D'oh


----------



## GentleGiant (Jan 9, 2005)

I take it that the game is full again. If so you should probably change the thread title to [FULL].
If it's not full... then I'd love to play


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 9, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Ops sorry there DM I thought there was more to the note for some reason D'oh




Check ; No more comment of this nature here. Since it might spoil the fun for some player  .

Oh and for the game being full, I am not sure yet, I am still waiting for Tailspinner character background. You can consider yourself an alternate.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 10, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Oh and for the game being full, I am not sure yet, I am still waiting for Tailspinner character background.




Done. Should I add her to the Rogues Gallery?


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 10, 2005)

Of course.

Tailspinner your background leaves me a lot of opportunity


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 12, 2005)

TailSpinner hopefully you guessed that the changeling with the women is Grechen


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 12, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> TailSpinner hopefully you guessed that the changeling with the women is Grechen




Grechen is a shifter, not a changeling like Tai.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 12, 2005)

Sorry, I knew it but just went too fast. I will edit the post


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 18, 2005)

Please post a complete list of what you will take from house Tharashk. So that I know how much gold Pohl will owe them. Obviously Pohl will have the equipment at a reduce price. 

Karl, everything not on then adventuring gear list of equipment has to be paid up front but at 75% of the price. All the adventuring gear will only cost 50% of the price and can be paid later. Obviously it implies that house Tharashk will get a small portion of the reward.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 18, 2005)

Well I can't see Zane asking for anything else as he has no experience 'adventuring'


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 18, 2005)

DarkMaster, here are the items that Pohl will grab:

Eight flasks of oil
Two bullseye lanterns
four flasks of alchemical fire
four torches
100 feet of rope
hammer and 20 pitons
two empty scroll cases
one potion carrying case
two potions of healing (if available)

All the other equipment we each probably already own.  Thanx!


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 18, 2005)

DEFCON I forgot about your favored in the house feat. You will get 1 free potion of CLW, the other at 25% cost (Low powered magical object are fairly common in Eberron). Pohl will have to pay 30 gp for the four alchemical fire + 12.5 for the potion.

The rest is free.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 19, 2005)

I know Pohl went to get equipment, but Grechen wasn't paying attention when the others were making their list of equipment. Rather she was making her own list. Equipment bought:

dagger (2gp, 1#)
chalk (2) (2cp, 0#)
trail rations (8) (4gp, 8#)
50' silk rope (10gp, 5#)
sack (1cp, 0.5#)
waterskin (1gp, 4#)
loaf of bread (2cp, 0.5#)
hunk of cheese (1sp, 0.5#)
hunk of meat (3sp, 0.5#)
sunrod (3) (6gp, 3#)

total (23gp 4sp 5cp, 23#)

Remaining: 5sp 5cp


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup, that's one of the things I really like about Eberron... those feats which are more "roleplaying" feats rather than crunchy-number feats.  Like Investigator and Research as well.  All characters can do those things ordinarily on their own... but if players take the feats for them then it allows to the DM to give them just that little extra "oomph" in those areas that normal characters don't get.

It's like in the game 7th Sea where there are Advantages you can buy to be a nobleman, or be really attractive to the opposite sex.  They don't add anything to any specific dice rolls... but rather just that when you are roleplaying the DM uses the advantages as extra perks for the players to have and work with.  The noble characters can always find food and lodging when on the road... the characters with "dangerous beauty" always have favorable reactions when dealing with the opposite sex, etc.

It's a nice change of pace that keep D&D from being ENTIRELY a roll-based game (where you can't succeed at anything unless you have a specific skill and roll on it).


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 27, 2005)

TailSpinner are you still in ?
you haven't posted for a week. Like I said at the begining of this thread just let me know if you can't post or want to drop the game.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 27, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> TailSpinner are you still in ?
> you haven't posted for a week. Like I said at the begining of this thread just let me know if you can't post or want to drop the game.




Sorry but I posted an action and nothing has happened for my character to speak of. I have been watching the game daily. I didn't feel like repeating things was beneficial, b ut if you want me to do that, I can.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Tailspinner, if I might be so bold, I'd recommend that you KEEP posting things for your character to do.  The more pro-active you make Gretchen and the more things you have her do in your roleplays, the more DarkMaster will be able to give results of your actions, and the more likely you'll see something happen.  

So for instance, with Gretchen being with us in the sewers, you have dozens of people and items to interact off of.  So you can write posts about talking with other characters, speaking with the shop owners, searching for the valve cluster, sneaking and hiding amongst the shop stalls... anything like that.  The world is your oyster.  And if you do any of those things, DarkMaster will give you results of what you do and possibly drop hints and clues to lead you (and thus our group) in whole new directions.

However, if your posts basically end up being just "I stand with the group and keep my eyes open for anything suspicious"... if there ISN'T anything suspicious at that point in time (based off of a poor Spot or Listen check he makes for you), then Gretchen ends up not doing anything and just stands there.  So like I said... if you pro-actively write things for your character to do, it makes DarkMaster have to roll all kinds of skill checks for Gretchen.  And the more skill checks you make DarkMaster roll for your character, the more often he has to create results when you roll well.    Then you'll really see Gretchen blossom.  After all, she's a rogue!  You can have all kinds of fun with stealing items, or initimidating or bluffing people, disabling the shop tents to create distractions, or any number of things.

This is why I've had Pohl use the map to look for the cluster, used his Locate Object ability to look for the cluster, tried intimidating the goblin shopkeeper to lower his price for info, and now have gone chasing off after the shifter who was stalking us.  So what I've done is I'm giving DarkMaster all kinds of things to play off of and create results for (and one of these actions will hopefully lead us in the right direction).  So like I said at the top, KEEP POSTING OFTEN!  Give your character things to do!  You'll get all kinds of rewards for doing so!    Gretchen is a great character, and I'd love to see her start using her thieving abilities for gain (both for herself and the party).

Hope this helps!  I look forward to seeing her really cut loose!


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 27, 2005)

Defcon 1, I agree 100%. The more you give, the more you receive


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 29, 2005)

I will wait a bit for Karl and Tailspinner before I continue.

Defcon 1, Urban tracking allow you to track people with gathering information. Therefore it requires people to follow a track. For example you could use urban tracking to find where a weapon smuggler hides in a large city, or where you could find a magic items broker in the capital. It basically allow you to track people with people instead of footsteps, broken floor, mud track and other tiny physical details. So in this case you can't track the shifter unless you find someone who saw him/her leave.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 31, 2005)

Got it!  Thanx DarkMaster!  Thankfully there were plenty of people around to gather the info from.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2005)

DarkMaster...may I get your e-mail addy? Or could you shoot me a line to bounce a few things off of you.

Thanks...


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 31, 2005)

philippe_barraud"at"msn.com

replace "at" by @


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 6, 2005)

I will wait for DEFCON 1 before I continue, I am sure he will have something to say about paying the goblin.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 12, 2005)

I think that now is the time to use your action point.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 13, 2005)

Question? Can we use some of the Action Point uses from Unearth Arcana? Just wondering (mostly 'Recall Spell' )


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 13, 2005)

Well... Ouf ... why not?

Ok


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 13, 2005)

kewl, especially for first level mage


----------



## Delemental (Feb 14, 2005)

Blast, and I just loaned my copy of UA to someone this weekend.  AH well, I'll probably get it back within a week.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 17, 2005)

That's a darn tough encounter for four level 1 character, hopefully you will make it through.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 17, 2005)

hehe yea... I mean are any of those 3 badguys 1st level?? It sure seems a bit tough for four 1st level characters (especially surprised ) oh well TPK can be fun! heheh we will see if what happens... with Zane's little stunt


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 17, 2005)

None of them were


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 24, 2005)

Work taking a lot of time these days, I will try to post soon.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 21, 2005)

anyone knows where Karl is? Should I start looking for alternates?

DEFCON Pohl gets there before the other two finishes their meal


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 21, 2005)

My guess is Spring Break. The last time he was on the system was March 11. Give him a day or two and see if he shows up.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 23, 2005)

If Karl doesn't show up tomorrow I will NPC his character.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 25, 2005)

I feel bad about NPCing Zane, I will give him until Tuesday, after the easter Holiday.


----------



## Delemental (Mar 25, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> I feel bad about NPCing Zane, I will give him until Tuesday, after the easter Holiday.




So, perhaps we should all just take a little Easter break.  Can't really advance the adventure until we have Zane on board (as a PC or NPC), and so at this point our posts are going to devolve into inane comments about the decor at the Broken Anvil.  NO sense worrying about keeping up with a thread that's not going anywhere for a couple of days.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 29, 2005)

You think it's about time we looked for another player to replace Karl?  He's had more than enough time to come back.  I say cut our losses, bring in a new player, and let's get things jumping forward.  What say you all?


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 29, 2005)

I am already in discussion with Verbatim to see if he wants to come back, playing Zane or another character.

Sorry I should have kept you in the loop.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 30, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> I am already in discussion with Verbatim to see if he wants to come back, playing Zane or another character.
> 
> Sorry I should have kept you in the loop.




If he wants to play Sarath Jarek again, I can switch to Zane or create a different arcane caster.

TS


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 30, 2005)

Tailspinner if you want to take over Zane, I could reintroduce Sareth easily in the game.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 30, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Tailspinner if you want to take over Zane, I could reintroduce Sareth easily in the game.




Consider it done.

Zane will prepare the following spells:
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic*, Daze, Ray of Frost
1: Magic Missile, Magic Missile, True Strike*

* Divination spells


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 31, 2005)

So what's the plan?  Last time I heard something from Verbatim (over in my Espion thread) he said his computer screwed up again.  So I don't think DarkMaster you'll be able to get Sareth any time soon.

If that's the case, is Tailspinner going to stick with Zane or go back to Gretchen?  And are we going to continue on with just us three, or should we wait around for you to get a fourth?  I don't care either way, but I'd rather get back downstairs in the tunnels sooner rather than later.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 1, 2005)

DEFCON I am as anxious as you to continue, but Verbatim sent me a personal email yesterday night saying that he would post today. Hopefully he can post tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 1, 2005)

What is the "set-up" for his return Darkmaster? Do you want me to just arrive and say simply that Gretchen will not returning, or something like that? Just give me a hint and we can wing it from there...

Nice to be back all...


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 1, 2005)

Well that's about it. Gretchen couldn't be trusted after what happened and the Lady felt that bringning back the gnome would be safer, something along those line. 

Wing as you want from there.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 28, 2005)

"SOUNDS LIKE BUGS OR RATS!!! WE HAVE FOUR BOTTLES OF ALCHEMICAL FIRE!!! TAI! ZANE! PULL 'EM OUT AND GET READY TO THROW! DON'T LET ME GET BURIED!!!"

Huh? I cannot find anywhere in the game thread where you gave this to Zane or Tai. There is a note in this thread about you acquiring these items and that's it. If I am wrong please point me to the post.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 30, 2005)

Guys can we move on.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 2, 2005)

Delemental that's not what I meant when I said to move on. Sorry I wasn't clear enough.

Tailspinner, I don't see why you are making a big deal out of this. Defcon did say that Pohl was collecting various items from his house. I think it is safe to assume that he distributed them among the group. Put since he didn't post it you could also play it such that you never accepted them, or he never offered them. 

Please let's continue


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 2, 2005)

NP, I'll continue to assume away...


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC:  As the beetle swarm moves into my space, I get an AoO.  So I get two attacks this round (one from the AoO which technically occurs before the beetles attack me, and then my attack as part of the surprise round.)




Actually, technically not. You are flat-footed when they attack and cannot make an attack of opportunity.

From the SRD:

HOW COMBAT WORKS
Combat is cyclical; everybody acts in turn in a regular cycle of rounds. Combat follows this sequence:
1. Each combatant starts out flat-footed. Once a combatant acts, he or she is no longer flat-footed.
2. Determine which characters are aware of their opponents at the start of the battle. If some but not all of the combatants are aware of their opponents, a surprise round happens before regular rounds of combat begin. The combatants who are aware of the opponents can act in the surprise round, so they roll for initiative. In initiative order (highest to lowest), combatants who started the battle aware of their opponents each take one action (either a standard action or a move action) during the surprise round. Combatants who were unaware do not get to act in the surprise round. If no one or everyone starts the battle aware, there is no surprise round.
3. Combatants who have not yet rolled initiative do so. All combatants are now ready to begin their first regular round of combat.
4. Combatants act in initiative order (highest to lowest).
5. When everyone has had a turn, the combatant with the highest initiative acts again, and steps 4 and 5 repeat until combat ends.

Flat-Footed: At the start of a battle, before you have had a chance to act (specifically, before your first regular turn in the initiative order), you are flat-footed. You can’t use your Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) while flat-footed. Barbarians and rogues have the uncanny dodge extraordinary ability, which allows them to avoid losing their Dexterity bonus to AC due to being flat-footed.
A flat-footed character can’t make attacks of opportunity.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 3, 2005)

Correct Tailspinner, Pohl was still flatfooted but not surprised.


----------



## Verbatim (May 4, 2005)

DM et all,

Sorry I have been away, but RL sucked me dry these past 96 hrs...

I should be able to resume posting as normal after I get some sleep. This will be the first night that I can get more than 4 hrs....


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday May 16. Please autopilot Zane until then. 

Tailspinner


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2005)

I will wait a bit for Verbatim to post his action before I continue the combat.


----------



## Delemental (May 15, 2005)

I'm afraid that I have to go out of town unexpectedly for about a week, and my online access will be very limited.  Please autopilot Tai for me.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. I should be caught up later this week.

Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2005)

Just when I was finally caught up... I'll be away from the boards until Tuesday June 7. Please autopilot Zane until then. I will also be gone later in June.

Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday June 20, but there is a possibility that it could be until Monday June 27. Please autopilot Zane until I return.

Tailspinner


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 24, 2005)

Verbatim as some of you may know already might not be able to post for quite sometimes. and I didn't heard from Defcon_1 from quite sometimes. 

I am still interested in keeping this game alive and would like to know who is still on the boat?


----------



## Delemental (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, I'm still around and keeping an eye on things.  If it picks back up I'm more than willing to forge on (heh).


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 24, 2005)

Present!


----------



## Delemental (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmm. Well, it's now been a week since the last activity on any of these threads, and over two since anything has happened in the story.  And two players still haven't surfaced.  It doesn't look good here, folks.

I'm willing to hang out another week to see if things pick up again.  If not, I don't see much point in continuing to wait.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 12, 2005)

Interesting thing is, they are still around. Just not on here.


----------

